# Bandsaw



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2018)

I've been watching Young Je on YouTube and noticed he was using a small metal cutting bandsaw, the Bauer 1678E-B for which he made a small stand for it.

I tried searching online for this saw but could only find them available in the US. I found one on eBay.com for $188.13 plus $42.67 shipping, which in pounds is equivalent to about £174 which seems a good price for such a useful tool. However - it's 120 volts AC.

Does anyone know if there's an equivalent tool available in the UK or is there a practical way to run a 120v AC machine over here? 

Thanks in advance

regards

Brian


----------



## novocaine (13 Jul 2018)

there are lots available in the uk. search for hand held band saw. 
be warned, they aren't cheap (circa 300 quid) and aren't as much use as you first think (great for cutting up small box section and the like, but other tools are of equal and some what easier to use).


----------



## --Tom-- (14 Jul 2018)

Mike Palmer @hotbigmike42 on Instagram makes custom stands for hand held bandsaws. Really nice bits of kit


----------

